# pop3 mail server

## burzmali

hello

i would like to know how to setup a pop3 e-mail server for use with my own registered domain name.  i am thinking of using tpop3d.  has anyone heard of it?  any opinions?  if someone knows of an exceptionally well written guide they could put a link to, that would be nice.  thank you in advance for your help.

----------

## garyura

Try using the procmail...it's very populur & also can be setup to POP3 or IMAP

----------

## lude

There's install instructions here on how to set up a webserver using postfix/courier-imap. Courier provides support for imap/imap-ssl and pop3/pop3-ssl. I use it on some of my servers and am quite happy with it.

----------

## Guest

Ahm garyura, he asked about a pop3 server. Last time I looked, procmail was no server but just an delivery program.

Back to the question. I too use courier-imap/pop. But this is only for you, when you have maildir mailboxes. AFAIK courier does not handle mailboxes in mbox format.

Cheers,

A.

----------

## Nitro

I would recommend qmail (it will handle smtp, local delivery, pop3).  http://cr.yp.to/qmail.html

Qmail has a very nice guide @ http://www.lifewithqmail.org which will walk you through setting up qmail for smtp, and pop3.

Now, if you host multiple domains (or subdomains) I would recommend you check out vpopmail.  You can add virtual domains and setup users in a snap.  Inter7 also makes a web-based administration program, I haven't messed with that much (yet).

----------

